# الذكاء الاصطناعي يُحدث ثورة كبرى في عالم الأعمال ويغير مساره للأبد



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2022)

​





يمكن للذكاء الاصطناعي اختصار الوقت والجهد اللازمين في التوظيف الذي كان يستغرق ساعات عمل طويلة ومنهكة من قبل (غيتي)



بلغ إجمالي الاستثمار العالمي في الذكاء الاصطناعي 77.5 مليار دولار في عام 2021، واحتلت الولايات المتحدة الأميركية المرتبة الأولى، حيث سجلت الشركات التي تتخذ من أميركا مقرا لها ثلثي هذا المبلغ تقريبا، ووصل مجموع ما استثمرته هذه الشركات في مشاريعها المختلفة 51 مليار دولار، حسب ما ذكرت منصة "إندياي" (Indiaai) في تقرير لها مؤخرا.
وفي الواقع، فقد أصبح الذكاء الاصطناعي جزءا لا يتجزأ من حياتنا اليومية، فنحن نعتمد الآن على خوارزميات محركات البحث والمساعدين الرقميين مثل أليكسا (Alexa) وسيري (Siri) في كل شيء تقريبا، بما في ذلك طلب سيارة أجرة أو معرفة عدد السعرات الحرارية الموجودة في طبق الطعام الذي نأكله.
وتتجاوز إمكانات هذه التكنولوجيا الاستخدام المنزلي أو الشخصي، حيث يخطو الذكاء الاصطناعي خطوات كبيرة في تطوير عالم الأعمال، وقد يكون الإبداع في العمل وارتياد آفاق جديدة لم تكن موجودة من قبل هو أول وربما أهم ما توصل إليه هذا الذكاء.
وقد أثبت الذكاء الاصطناعي أنه أداة ثورية في كل صناعة، حيث يغير طريقة تفاعل الموظفين والعملاء مع الشركات وتنفيذ العمليات اليومية التي تحتاجها دورة العمل، وقد ازداد الاعتماد عليه في مجال الأعمال بنسبة 270% في السنوات الأربع الماضية حسب ما ذكرت منصة "غارتنر" (Gartner) في تقرير لها مؤخرا، ولا يمكننا إلا أن نتوقع اعتمادا أكثر وانتشارا أكبر في السنوات القادمة.
وفي هذا السياق، تناول الكاتب الأميركي توماس هيلفريك -وهو خبير في الأتمتة الذكية وأنظمة الذكاء الاصطناعي- في مقالة له نشرتها منصة "إنتربرنيور"(Entrepreneur) أهم 5 مجالات سيؤثر فيها الذكاء الاصطناعي بشكل جذري في قطاع الأعمال وعالم الشركات.
​​التوظيف​
مع اتجاه مستقبل العمل في مختلف أنحاء العالم نحو الرقمية، واتباع طرق العمل عن بعد في مختلف الشركات والمؤسسات فقد وجد  مديرو الموارد البشرية أنفسهم غارقين في الكثير من السير الذاتية وطلبات التوظيف التي بحاجة لتصنيف وفرز لاختيار الأفضل منها، ولكنهم -وبفضل خوارزميات الذكاء الاصطناعي المتقدمة- لم يعد عليهم قضاء ساعات طويلة في تحديد المرشحين المناسبين من بين مجموعة كبيرة من المتقدمين، حيث تقوم هذه الخوارزميات بتصفية السير الذاتية وطلبات التوظيف للعثور على أهم المرشحين للوظائف التي يريدونها، واعتمادا على عدد الطلبات التي تتعامل معها الشركة يمكن للذكاء الاصطناعي اختصار الوقت والجهد اللازمين في التوظيف الذي كان يستغرق ساعات عمل طويلة ومنهكة من قبل.
وهناك فائدة أخرى ملحوظة لتنفيذ عمليات توظيف أكثر ذكاء اعتمادا على البيانات، وهي القضاء على التمييز في التوظيف على أساس التحيزات الضمنية، مثل العرق أو الجنس أو الدين.
التحيز سمة بشرية ولكن الآلات محايدة، ومع وجود هذه القدرة التي توفرها الخوارزميات يمكن لمديري الموارد البشرية الوصول إلى المرشحين المستحقين واتخاذ قرارات توظيف أكثر فعالية وعدلا.







اعتماد الذكاء الاصطناعي في التسويق الإلكتروني يتيح للمسوقين اكتساب فهم أشمل لجماهيرهم المستهدفة (غيتي إيميجز)
​​التسويق​
يبحث المسوقون اليوم بلا كلل عن طرق جديدة لجذب العملاء المحتملين لشراء منتجات شركاتهم ومؤسساتهم، ولكن في عالم التسويق الإلكتروني سريع الخطى والمتغير باستمرار يصبح استقطاب العملاء الجدد أمرا صعبا للغاية، ويعتمد تحقيق أقصى قدر من النجاح التسويقي الآن على قدرة المسوقين على تقديم تجارب شراء مخصصة للغاية، وهنا يأتي دور الذكاء الاصطناعي.
يتيح اعتماد الذكاء الاصطناعي في التسويق الإلكتروني للمسوقين اكتساب فهم أشمل لجماهيرهم المستهدفة، فكيف يحققون ذلك؟ حسنا، لنضع في اعتبارنا حقيقة أن الآلات يمكنها التعرف بسرعة على أنماط السلوك المختلفة للعملاء، مثل سجل الشراء السابق وتفضيلات الشراء والنقاط التي اكتسبتها بطاقات الائتمان البنكية التي يستخدمها هؤلاء العملاء في عمليات الشراء وغيرها من المواضيع المهمة جدا لتحديد النمط الاستهلاكي للجمهور المستهدف.
وتساعد هذه الأفكار والرؤى -التي تم جمعها من خلال هذه العملية- المسوقين على تخطيط وتنفيذ إستراتيجيات تسويق إبداعية بدرجة عالية من الدقة.
​​البحث والتحليل​
نظرا لأن الناس يقضون وقتا طويلا حاليا على هواتفهم الذكية فمن الواضح أن عملية جمع البيانات من خلال الاستطلاعات المخصصة للهاتف المحمول هي أكثر وسائل البحث فعالية، ولكن هناك تحدٍ آخر في طريقة البحث هذه، وهو: كيف يمكن إيصال الاستطلاعات المناسبة للأشخاص المناسبين في الوقت المناسب؟
الذكاء الاصطناعي يتولى الإجابة وحل هذه الإشكالية، فباستخدام نماذج التعلم الآلي المبنية على الخوارزميات يمكن لأبحاث السوق تخصيص الاستطلاعات بشكل أكثر كفاءة من خلال تقديم الأسئلة ذات الصلة عندما يكون الجمهور متاحا وأكثر تقبلا، أي في الوقت المناسب تماما، وفي هذه الأثناء يقوم الذكاء الاصطناعي بتحليل البيانات الضخمة التي تم جمعها عن الجمهور المستهدف وبطريقة أكثر كفاءة من أي إنسان، ويصفي في اللحظة ذاتها الردود غير المناسبة أو التي لا صلة لها بحيث تصل حملتك التسويقية للأشخاص المناسبين تماما في الوقت اللازم، لتجني المؤسسة المسوّقة أكثر مردود ممكن لها.







في كثير من الحالات تجمع الشركات بين الذكاء الاصطناعي والإبداع البشري بحيث يتم نقل القضايا والمشاكل التي تتجاوز قدرة الروبوت إلى وكيل بشري (شترستوك)
​​خدمة العملاء​
اعتاد المشترون اليوم على التفاعل مع روبوتات المحادثة، فهذه الروبوتات جيدة في محاكاة الطريقة التي يجري بها البشر المحادثات، وعلى الرغم من أن هذه التقنية ليست مثالية في حل المشكلات التي قد تواجه العملاء فإنها توفر طريقة أسهل وأسرع لتقديم خدمة عملاء فعالة.
وفي كثير من الحالات تجمع الشركات بين الذكاء الاصطناعي والإبداع البشري بحيث يتم نقل القضايا والمشاكل التي تتجاوز قدرة الروبوت إلى وكيل بشري، وما يجعل الذكاء الاصطناعي متفوقا في قسم خدمة العملاء هو قدرته على استهداف مستهلكين محددين وتلبية ميولهم ورغباتهم، وإن تقديم تجربة أكثر تخصيصا للعملاء يشجع على توفير الولاء للعلامة التجارية ويحافظ على ازدهار الأعمال.
​​الأمن الإلكتروني​
كشفت دراسة أجرتها شركة "آي بي إم" (IBM) أن الخطأ البشري هو العامل الرئيسي الذي يساهم في 95% من انتهاكات الأمن الإلكتروني، لذلك ليس من الصعب رؤية الإمكانات الهائلة للذكاء الاصطناعي في توفير الأمن الإلكتروني إذا تم تسخيرها بشكل صحيح، حيث يمكن أن تتولى أنظمة الذكاء الاصطناعي مهمة تصفية البرامج الضارة أو روابط التصيد قبل أن تصل إلى أعين المستخدمين والعملاء.
يستخدم مختصو الأمن الإلكتروني هذه التقنية بالفعل لتحديد أنواع جديدة من البرامج الضارة وحماية البيانات الحساسة للمؤسسات، ويكمن جمال تطبيق أنظمة الذكاء الاصطناعي في إستراتيجية الأمن الإلكتروني في أن هذه الأنظمة تتعلم أثناء تحليلها المزيد من البيانات حتى تتحسن في وظائفها بتجارب جديدة.
عالم الأعمال يتغير باستمرار، وسلوك العملاء في تطور دائم، وقد تكون إدارة التحول الرقمي بشكل جذري أمرا صعبا، ولكن مع وجود الذكاء الاصطناعي فإن هذا صار ممكنا أكثر من أي وقت مضى، وقد استفادت العديد من الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة والشركات الناشئة من الذكاء الاصطناعي للاستحواذ على حصتها في السوق وإنشاء علامتها التجارية بنجاح كبير.
وقريبا جدا لن يكون الذكاء الاصطناعي في عالم الأعمال ترفا بل ضرورة، والشركات التي لا تواكب توقعات المستهلكين ستفشل وتفقد حصتها في السوق، والطريقة الوحيدة للبقاء والمنافسة هي في مواكبة حركة التغير الرقمي السريعة والمتحركة باستمرار.


----------

